

Vancouver, the New Tech Hub - Tiktaalik
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-05-22/vancouver-welcomes-tech-companies-hampered-by-u-dot-s-dot-work-visa-caps

======
spitfire
Any Vancouverites/Van islanders sound off here. I was in Gastown in 2003
trying to start a company, it was still rundown. It is one of the nicest large
cities to live in.

Vancouver has always had a decent games industry and has earn its reputation
there.

As for the article, it seems to gloss over that a lot of these offices are
waiting rooms while visa's come in.

